# Advice for better trigger on uspc?



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone have advice about the uspc trigger. I want it to feel like my tuned 92 but I know that's not gonna happen. I was gonna do a lighter hammer spring but the compact already has the lighter hammer spring from the factory. The only thing I came up with was a lighter trigger return spring. I dont want LEM trigger- I want to keep the da/sa. Because it it for carrying, a match trigger job may be too light. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Gray Guns can get it pretty close.









Reduced Reset Carry Perfection Package


Features a comprehensive action refitting and smoothing work for your HK pistol. Reduced reset, full feed and reliability package, safety testing and more.




grayguns.com





I have a pair of LTTs and a Gray Guns tuned P30LS. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks. I'm trying to avoid sending any guns by mail. What I've come up with so far is the standard stuff. Lighter mainspring, lighter t.r. spring and I'm swapping the bobbed hammer for a standard one. I don't know if that will really do anything except add a little more weight for inertia to avoid light strikes which are possible (not likely) from the lighter mainspring. Probably gonna do a little polishing on contact points...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Gray Guns can get it pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm, sounds like they get it as good as an H&K trigger can get. I'm thinking you're getting your moneys worth with this package.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

denner said:


> Mmmm, sounds like they get it as good as an H&K trigger can get. I'm thinking you're getting your moneys worth with this package.


I'm pretty happy with mine which has the Competition Package on a LEM.

Gray guns also has a short reset part you can buy an install yourself.



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

So I'll be buying the short reset part. It claims to drop the reset distance by about 40% so that's a nice improvement- add that to a lighter trigger and I think I'll be happy. Thanks


----------

